# Fragen zur Koizucht;



## KoiZuchtNeuling (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einige Fragen zum Thema Koizucht.

Ich möchte mir einen Großen Teich anlegen(Hobby)

Und ein extra Zuchtbecken um die Kois wachsen zu lassen damit sie Kräftiger werden.

Nun Die Fragen:

Welche Temperatur wäre am besten?
Mindesttiefe und Mindestwasserinhalt 
Spezielles Futter oder sonstiges Spezielles?


MfG:Marc


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Hallo Marc,
Einfach mal in der Forumssuche 'aufzucht koi' bzw. nach 'nachzucht' suchen und lesen lesen lesen...

Ansonsten einfach mal hier clicken

Du wirst Dich da ein wenig einlesen müssen, damit Du eine Ahnung davon bekommst, was auf Dich zukommt.


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Okey.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

MfG:Marc


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*



KoiZuchtNeuling schrieb:


> ein extra Zuchtbecken um die Kois wachsen zu lassen damit sie Kräftiger werden.




Hi Marc,

zum schlüpfen lassen und danach zur optimalen Fütterung reicht am Anfang ein Aquarium,
später ein IBC Container z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16 

aus dem Extertal


----------



## Algusmaximus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Moin Werner,
welcher Filter empfiehlt sich denn wenn man ein 80l AQ mit einigen 3 Tage alten Koi am Start hat. Sollte natürlich die kleinen nicht einsaugen können. Dachte mir ein Doppelschwammfilter Venturiprinzip könnte reichen?


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Hallo.

Schwammfilter mit großer Ansaugfläche ist immer gut. 


.


----------



## Algusmaximus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Danke!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Hallo Werner,

Vielen dank das hat mir sehr geholfen.

Ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Extertal,in Lage.

MfG:Marc


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*



KoiZuchtNeuling schrieb:


> ich wohne ganz in der nähe von Extertal,in Lage.




das habe ich schon mit bekommen.

wenn Du Lust hast kannst einmal vorbei kommen,
dann kann ich dir mit Rat noch mehr helfen.

od. die Koi Zucht ausreden. 


.


----------



## KoiZuchtNeuling (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Hehe,derzeit schlecht aber darauf werden wir vll. mal zurückkommen.

Habe derzeit viel zu tun geht daher eher schlecht.Mit meinem jetzigem Teich bin ich zufrieden.

Von dem werde ich bald auch Bilder reinstellen.

MfG:Marc


----------



## robsig12 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Na dann zeig uns mal Bilder.

Warum möchtest Du Koi züchten?

Verkaufen kannst Du die nicht. Dafür haben Leute in Japan jahrelang selektieren gelernt.
Da Du wohl noch kein Grundwissen über die allgemeine Koihaltung hast, wird das mit der Aufzucht sehr schwierig werden.


----------



## nico1985 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen zur Koizucht;*

Wenn du keine Zeit hast! Dann lass es bleiben! Du brauchst zeit, ganz viel!!! Ist ne menge Arbeit!

Gruß nico


----------

